# FrankenDeere... TRS32/TRX26



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey all,

A friend asked me to look at his blower the other day and told me it was a TRS32... I went to pick it up and noticed the body/track drive said TRX26 and chute said TRS32. He mentioned it had never thrown snow any good since he had it and now it would just bog down and shut off when pushed into any amount of snow.

What I came up with was clearly the chute should be 26" for the 8hp Tecumseh or I should have the body with the 10hp.

This one definitely needs a carb kit or new carb and that brass bushing/ bearing on the impeller shaft.

My question is if I did do the needed repairs and added an impeller kit would it even throw snow or is the 8hp too little for the 32" cut? He gave me the machine after I explained what was going on and he bought a new Ariens lol.

Similarly would I be able to just bolt on a 10hp Tecumseh with minimal adjustment?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Before sinking anything into it I would make sure there isn't any damage to the gearbox or broken shear pins (or key way??) at the impeller. IMHO the TRS isn't the same quality as the real JD JDs but they should still chew their way through snow fairly well. If you were told it just bogs when pushed into snow it sounds like something in there isn't moving snow as it should. I'd be grabbing the augers and impeller and seeing if I could get them to turn since they shouldn't unless the shaft turns too (engine off of course)

I know on the older JDs the model number was 1032 or 826 or ... The TRS are newer machines 1990-2001 and not made by JD. I'm pretty sure they are made by Murray. Does it have an ID plate with a different model/serial number ?
I was able to use the TRS26 number on the JD parts site.

The term "body" to me is the square part where the transmission is. The bucket is the part with the auger. The body can be the same with different engines and different size buckets attached but the trans and parts would all be the same in the body.
So for this discussion the body really doesn't matter but Is the bucket 26" or 32"?

Maybe the chute off a 32" was fitted because it's longer or had a remote or maybe it's the same as a TRS26 but the original chute was damaged and a 32" is what they could get.
Will a 8 hp work in a 32", sure. It's the very minimum I'd ever want even though I have a stock '70 Ariens 32 with a 7. I'd much rather have a 10 and I do have a 32" Toro with a 13 and that throws some snow !! Haven't been able to bog it yet :devil:

I'd go with the impeller mod and leave the 8hp for now. If it has lawn tires I'd toss those for some nice x-trac or sno-hog tires before sinking money into an engine upgrade. You might find the 8 works pretty well. If you try it out and it's not really getting the job done than you can do a 10 or ? over the summer. I'm pretty sure the Tech 10 should be a bolt on.

They do list both the HM80 and the 10hp HMSK100-159289V - ST562253 for the TRS26.
https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...lPTiwzMjA2OiNDQVRBTE9HLDY1OTg4OkVRVUlQTUVOVF0

.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for the reply,

Auger/impeller seems fine except for that brass bushing that acts as the impeller bearing in these machines. 

According to my research you're correct about Murray making them and I did find a Murray part number for the impeller bearing/bushing.

Correct again about my poor terminology lol the bucket is 32" with TRS32 written on it and the body where the tracks/trans are has the TRX26 model number on it. It has a nice pair of tracks on it that are in real good shape as well.

What i'm concerned about is the engine/carb. I tried it the other day and it idles just fine when started...Granted it is difficult to get going and you have to turn the choke off almost immediately for it to run at all. While it runs fine at idle, as soon as there is any strain on it i.e. going into even light snow, the engine bogs down and will die if you don't back it out of the snow. Would you think this would constitute a new carb? or are there other areas to check? I know the muffler isn't restricted if that helps.

Thanks again


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well . . . I guess going forward you should call it a TRX32. TRX for the track and the 32 for the bucket so people know what you have, sort of. :devil:
Sounds like someone for some reason put a 32" bucket off a wheeled (TRS) machine onto the transmission housing of a 26" tracked (TRX) machine.

That would be a nice machine with a 10 or bigger. But I'd try and see how it goes with the 8 for now. Big thing is are the tracks in good shape and when it's nicer out can you get it apart ? I think if you have a problem with the transmission or the track theh older machines that weren't taken care of the wheels for the track seize to the axles and break if you need to disassemble to get to something.
I would check to see if those are the same as the tracked Craftsman and have parts interchangeability.


.


----------

